
Google bidding to keep Alan Turing's papers in Bletchley Park - shrikant
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/preserving-alan-turings-papers-at.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%2
======
anonymouslambda
The link returned a 400 error for me. Got rid of some cruft in the URL.

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/preserving-alan-
turin...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/preserving-alan-turings-
papers-at.html)

~~~
shrikant
Ugh, I thought I had stripped the URL of all the UTM gook. Could a mod please
update the link?

------
tudorw
'Turing papers could be saved after auction fail'

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/23/turing_papers_not_so...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/23/turing_papers_not_sold)

